
Most content gets no traffic from Google - cmogni1
https://ahrefs.com/blog/search-traffic-study/
======
greendave
"Brought to you by Ahrefs, a data-driven marketing toolset powered by a huge
index of backlinks, keywords and content"

"90.63% of Content Gets No Traffic From Google. And How to Be in the Other
9.37% [New Research for 2020]"

Given the context, the recommendations aren't surprising. That said, there is
a huge amount of content that probably shouldn't be getting traffic from
google, as it isn't interesting/relevant/whatnot.

My experience with google when searching for specific items is that often it
tries to direct me many places that are not connected at all to what I'm
looking for. From that perspective, perhaps 10% getting traffic from google is
actually too high?

------
kart23
Someone should start an anti-google. Like petittube.com, but for websites.
Don't really know how to get the least viewed pages on the internet, but it
would be an interesting site for sure.

~~~
user5994461
I don't think the results would be much interesting. Lots of sites will be
default homepage/about/contact, where the author never started the site. Then
a ton of useless pages like auto-generated indexes and summaries, that humans
don't care about. An endless amount of duplicates because query string
?arg=value can crawl infinitely. And last but not least, copies of major sites
and spam pages trying to fill search results.

I personally made a few websites and in my opinion it is fairly easy to get
indexed by Google. If you open a pizzeria in small city, should be trivial to
be top result in google for "pizzeria in town" after a week.

Despite all the critics Google is incredibly good at finding readable relevant
content.

~~~
alufers
Yeah... Until a country-wide food delivery company starts an advertising
campaign and floods the results with their website even though their services
aren't available in that town.

~~~
user5994461
This barely affect search results. The company will waste a ton of money and
only get one line at the top. Only to vanish a week later having run out of ad
budget.

Meanwhile Google will still be listing all the pizzerias in the first page and
will still try to geolocate the user to show a map of pizzerias around.

------
pgcj_poster
I've found that a good way to show up in Google results is by writing the best
content available on the web about a particular topic that people are likely
to search for.

------
t0ughcritic
Google is the gate keeper of what can be discovered and new properties will
get no visibility is a fact. Doesn’t help that the first page is all ads and
there’s no good competitors that can truly replace google. The government does
not care, their view is out dated and based on one thing, does it keep costs
low for consumers? Yes? Ok nothing to see here. Free market capitalism.
Welcome to web FAANG 3.0

------
buboard
Sorry there 's just not enough space for your site after all those ads.

